# FaeryBees dream budgie



## JWKnight

He's a df violet, spangle. Though don't think he is opaline, but not sure yet.


----------



## tonic

It'll be lovely! I think I can see some blue on the wing markings so am hoping for Opaline also.


----------



## MineOfBudgies

Beautiful baby!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh, Oh, Oh!!!

I do hope you will continue to post pictures of "my" baby budgie in this thread as he grows so I can continue to admire him.

Now, I WANT him. out:

I'm going to go see how many hours it would take me to :driving: from VA to Wichita. :racer:*


----------



## Jonah

Yeah...were gonna need regular pictorial updates on this little beauty...:loveeyes:


----------



## StarlingWings

Regular, Randy? I was thinking, more like, hourly.  

Well, maybe not that many  

I, too, am anxious to see lots of this little fellow! He's going to be stunning!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh Wow what a beautiful baby... Can i have him for a friend for Indigo.. But we live in Australia and where you live is to far away... But i think ill come on the next plane and come and budgie nap your adorable cute little baby...


----------



## aluz

What a cute little one, I also can't wait to see him/her growing its beautiful feathers!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Well...
Unfortunately, it's a minimum of a 19 hour drive (without stops) so I guess that won't be happening. out:*


----------



## JWKnight

*


FaeryBee said:



Well...
Unfortunately, it's a minimum of a 19 hour drive (without stops) so I guess that won't be happening. out:

Click to expand...

If you take someone with you, it cuts your drive time in half, and you still make it in 19 hours *


----------



## JWKnight

*Here are some naturally lit pictures of him for true color

























*


----------



## TwoGreenBudgies

OH. MY. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! Little fluffy baby budgie cuteness OVERLOAD!!!!!!


----------



## Bearnoname

TwoGreenBudgies said:


> OH. MY. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! Little fluffy baby budgie cuteness OVERLOAD!!!!!!


Ditto!

I love his little birdie but  look at those cute little tail feathers coming in.


----------



## JWKnight

*Yeah, I don't think I'll run into any problems selling him *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Now I'm going to be having "Baby Budgie Dreams" He is SO adorable!*


----------



## nuxi

What a pretty baby bird!


----------



## JWKnight

*


FaeryBee said:



Now I'm going to be having "Baby Budgie Dreams" He is SO adorable!

Click to expand...

Is that a good thing or a bad thing?... Because sometimes dreams like that turn into nightmares when you wake up without them *


----------



## MommaMorgie

Beautiful! I think Kenai needs a friend! Although makes me worried he wouldn't be my constant little buddy anymore.


----------



## RavensGryf

Ooh how beautiful, I can't wait to see the color as it grows. Awwwww... the little fuzzy butt  I love when they have the little fuzzy butt


----------



## JWKnight

They tend to keep their relationship with you, as well as making a new friendship with the new bird. You just have to spend time with the new bird so that it trusts you as well, and they include you in their play time.


----------



## despoinaki

What a sweet baby is this!!!  I would love to have that birdie, but I live in Europe!


----------



## Heavypenguins

My heart!!! 
That baby bird is SO cute! look at his little fluffy butt!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


JWKnight said:





Is that a good thing or a bad thing?... Because sometimes dreams like that turn into nightmares when you wake up without them 

Click to expand...

It will be a wonderful dream until the end when I realize I can't have him. out:*


----------



## JWKnight

New picture of him today.


----------



## JWKnight

And here's his fuzzy butt..


----------



## JWKnight

Here is a short video of him.


----------



## nuxi

JW,do you want to torture Deb? That little one is so adorable and his fluffy bum is so cute!


----------



## JWKnight

Hey, she asked to be kept to to date (tortured)


----------



## nuxi

Okay,then keep on posting!


----------



## JWKnight

New picture...


----------



## audit

Lol what you need is a plane ticket.....
unfortunately I don't think hardly anyone on this forum has an extra 400$ on hand....

out: :smash: :duhh:


----------



## FaeryBee

*I've named him Daoine Sidhe 
and his nickname will be Seelie.*


----------



## JWKnight

Lol.. Seelie Booth... I don't name them. I let their new owners do that.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Well, during the time he's being featured on the forum, that is what I'm calling him. :laughing1:*


----------



## JWKnight

that's fine with me


----------



## JWKnight

OK.. Get ready to swoon...


----------



## MommaMorgie

So so pretty!


----------



## justmoira

I'm sure there are enough forum members between Deb and JW that we could form a 'ferry train' to get this baby to his true mama....


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm sure there are, Moira :laugh: Too bad I'm on the _other_ side of Kansas 

What a precious little baby! He's going to be a stunner


----------



## JWKnight

Looks like he may be sold.


----------



## Cody

justmoira said:


> I'm sure there are enough forum members between Deb and JW that we could form a 'ferry train' to get this baby to his true mama....


I was thinking the same thing, I am in Chicago, about a half way point I think!


----------



## JWKnight

*Todays pictures...












































*


----------



## nuxi

Awww! He is so pretty!:loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee

*out: Noooooo, Seelie can't be sold!
I thought there was going to be a member train to ferry him from Wichita to Reston. :crying:

I miss him already *


----------



## JWKnight

*


FaeryBee said:



out: Noooooo, Seelie can't be sold!
I thought there was going to be a member train to ferry him from Wichita to Reston. :crying:

I miss him already 

Click to expand...

Sorry, Can't think of a way of getting him out of Wichita... And someone who lives here is thinking about getting him.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Well, I hope you will keep posting pictures of him until he goes to his new home.

Maybe his new owner will join Talk Budgies so we can stilll see him :fingerx:*


----------



## JWKnight

*


FaeryBee said:



Well, I hope you will keep posting pictures of him until he goes to his new home.

Maybe his new owner will join Talk Budgies so we can stilll see him :fingerx:

Click to expand...

She's already a member here *


----------



## MommaMorgie

I told JW I didn't want to be a villain here by buying this baby, because everyone here is so nice and helpful! I promise he will be very loved, and pictures whenever you like! I can even make Seelie his middle name in your honor!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I feel so much better knowing you will have him and will be giving him a safe home with tons of love and affection! :hug:

I will ask you to be sure to make an on-going thread and post LOTS of pictures of the little munchkin if you will be so kind.

Oh yeah, and I want to be his Faery God-Mother!*


----------



## MommaMorgie

You can absolutely be his Faery God Mother!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you, that's very sweet of you. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh my goodness, this is fabulous! I'm so glad that this little guy is staying around TB!


----------



## JWKnight

Here's today's picture


----------



## aluz

Such a beautiful baby, it has been great to see this little one feather up and I'm glad he will be going to a good home.


----------



## FaeryBee

*He's so beautiful it makes my heart ache. *


----------



## Budget baby

He indeed is truly a stunning baby, AND how lucky to have a Faery God mother as special as she is too? :budgie:


----------



## MommaMorgie

Love, love, love!


----------



## JWKnight

Not changing much, but he's a pretty boy.


----------



## MommaMorgie

So handsome!


----------



## JWKnight

New picture today


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm SO totally smitten with my little god-budgie!

MommaMorgie -- have you decided what you are going to name the wee munchkin when he comes to live with you?*


----------



## MommaMorgie

You can see how deep the color is on his little bum in that picture!









I think I am going to continue with my Alaskan theme. I am going to name him Denali, it's one of the prettiest things I've ever seen so it seemed ****ing. Denali Seelie :wink: What does Seelie come from?

I will start an ongoing picture thread of Kenai and Denali :blush:


----------



## JWKnight

Okay.. Picture today.. And do you guys think it's a boy?


----------



## JWKnight

One more picture


----------



## MommaMorgie

I can only have a male...I want it to a be a boy so bad! Beautiful beautiful baby!


----------



## FaeryBee

*JW --

Could you post a picture of the cere in natural light but not in direct sunlight? I can't tell if the sun is washing out the color of the cere in the pictures but they look awfully light rather than the deep translucent pink I'd expect on a male.

**********

The name I was calling the baby was
Daoine Sidhe

The Daoine Sidhe were the divine folk of Old Irish folklore. "Seelie" refers to the Good Faeries and means "happy", "lucky" or "blessed" *


----------



## JWKnight

That last picture is true color. It's funny because it looks solid light pink to me. I don't see any white, but there isn't hardly any color at all.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Because the cere is such a light colored pink - I think the baby is female.*


----------



## MommaMorgie

Oh...this makes me so sad.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


MommaMorgie said:



Oh...this makes me so sad. 

Click to expand...

Don't be sad yet. 
I've asked Ana to weigh in as she's very good with determining gender as is Starling Wings.
I'll ask Star to take a look at the last picture as well. *


----------



## aluz

Even by looking at the pics where the chick was younger, I got the vibe that it was a little girl. I didn't want to "ruin the party", since JW is the one who truly has the privilege in actually seeing the cere's true colours and the chick has always been referred to as a boy. I still think it's a girl, sorry.  But with a bit more time there will surely be confirmation.


----------



## nuxi

I also think it's a girl because there's no purple on the cere.


----------



## JWKnight

The more I look at him, he looks more and more like a boy. But that lack of color in his cere is throwing me off. But it's not white at all either.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Such a precious fluffy little Darling! :loveeyes: :baby:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*JW

I enlarged your photo to try to get a better look at the cere.

Now it looks more pink than I initially thought. 

I can safely say I am not qualified to make an expert opinion with regard to this baby's gender. 

I remember how much trouble I had trying to determine the gender of jrook's budgies so I'm now in a wait and see mode.

*


----------



## MommaMorgie

Waiting is hard work


----------



## JWKnight

Lol... Got to wait anyway..

I'm getting more and more confident that its a boy. But still not positive. Hopefully he'll get some more color in soon.


----------



## StarlingWings

Okay: 

Here's my take: 

Right now, it looks like a boy. I know it's very pale, but whenever there's a tricky cere like this, I look at the sheen of the cere and go from there. 

From experience, by this age, females generally have less shiny ceres, although I do agree with Ana that there is a lot of white around the nares. 

However, the pink seems to be more prevalent, so I think in a few weeks it will become more and more obvious if the pink is staying or the white is. 

Ah, dear. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## JWKnight

Here's a picture. Not natural light but best I can get right now. Pretty sure it's a boy


----------



## FaeryBee

*That picture definitely looks like a male.*


----------



## JWKnight

Here's a video of him.


----------



## FaeryBee

*My little Faery God-Budgie is the cutest little fellow EVER!!

Kisses to baby from the FaeryBee Flock*


----------



## MommaMorgie

Hip hip Hooray!  So excited!


----------



## nuxi

What a cute little boy!:loveeyes:


----------



## Cody

He is so cute, love those big baby eyes.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


MommaMorgie said:



Hip hip Hooray!  So excited!

Click to expand...

Please reply to the Private Message I sent you this morning. *


----------



## StarlingWings

What a sweetheart! Yes, he looks like a little boy


----------



## JWKnight

New pics this morning


----------



## MommaMorgie




----------



## FaeryBee

*Morgan, Good thing for you I'm not willing to drive two days one way or I'd end up being Denali's Mommy instead of his Faery God-Mother!   :hug:*


----------



## JWKnight

Virginia is only one day drive one way. 18 hours and 30 minutes


----------



## MommaMorgie

Oh, I know I'm lucky!  I'm glad that you didn't want to make that drive...and that you are his Faery God Mother! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## StarlingWings

Denali is a precious name for him! 

I think it's perfect. 

And he's such a pretty colour


----------



## MommaMorgie

StarlingWings said:


> Denali is a precious name for him!
> 
> I think it's perfect.
> 
> And he's such a pretty colour


Thank you!


----------



## MommaMorgie

I just got home from getting to meet and snuggle baby Denali! Can't wait until he is old enough to come home with me!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm SO very excited for you! :jumping:*


----------



## jean20057

*Morgie, you are so very lucky! And Denali is just stunning! Congrats on your new baby, soon to be home!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Awh, I'll bet that was lovely--Denali sounds like a sweetheart and I can't wait for you to take him home!


----------



## JWKnight

Here he is with his colorful siblings.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


JWKnight said:



Here he is with his colorful siblings.

Click to expand...

You're killing me here!
Seeing these beauties is torture and yet I keep finding myself coming back for more.
:hammer:

Seriously though, they are all truly beautiful and I appreciate you sharing the pictures with us. *


----------



## JWKnight

*


FaeryBee said:





You're killing me here!
Seeing these beauties is torture and yet I keep finding myself coming back for more.
:hammer:

Seriously though, they are all truly beautiful and I appreciate you sharing the pictures with us. 

Click to expand...

Well, if it helps, they are all sold except the one on the left ((Who I've been told is the most beautiful budgie some have ever seen.)) I'm sure I'll find her a home soon.*


----------



## Vargur

Looks opaline to me  he is gonna be stunning!


----------



## JWKnight

*


Vargur said:



Looks opaline to me  he is gonna be stunning!

Click to expand...

Yeah, he's definitely an opaline *


----------



## JWKnight

Here he is.. All ready to go to his new home. It's a bit dark, but that's what happens when the sun is hiding.


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, I'll bet his new mum is excited


----------



## JWKnight

*


StarlingWings said:



Wow, I'll bet his new mum is excited 

Click to expand...

She is, although she has to wait till tomorrow to come get him.*


----------



## MommaMorgie

His new Mum is very excited! Tomorrow is the day! Everything is ready for him!


----------



## nimra

That is SO ADORABLE!


----------



## JWKnight

For more pictures of Denali, you can go to his new momma's thread here. http://talkbudgies.com/forum.php#/forumsite/20596/topics/328617?page=1


----------



## SPBudgie

*


JWKnight said:



Here he is with his colorful siblings.

Click to expand...

What a bunch of cutie beauties!*


----------



## JWKnight

*


SPBudgie said:





What a bunch of cutie beauties!

Click to expand...

Thanks.. they are so neat to watch grow up.*


----------

